# Dicke Dinger...



## Fischbox (8. Mai 2005)

*Dicke Dinger...(Teil 1+2)*

#6 Endlich wieder Bellyalarm! Am gaaanz frühen Freitag ging es um 2.45 Uhr ab gen Baltisches Meer. Als Ziel hatte ich den Strand um Rosenfelde ausgesucht, denn bei vorausgesagten 4 Bft aus West solten dort noch angenehme Bedingungen zu finden sein. Voraussetzung hierfür war aber, das die einsamen Wege die ich auf meiner Radwanderkarte ausfindig gemacht auch für den Strassenverkehr freigegeben sind. Das war leidert nicht der Fall, so daß ich nach einer guten halben Stunde Strand - bzw. Wegsuche am Ende wieder in Dahme gelandert bin. Ist zwar nicht so ein tolles Panorama dort, aber ansonsten ist es alles in allem ideal für eine Bellykreuzfahrt. Ich bin dann gegen 6.15 Uhr bei allerbesten Bedingungen (vielleicht max. 3 Bft West) rausgepadddelt und hatte auch schon nach 5 Minuten den ersten Fischkontakt. Zwar massig, aber diese Dorsche unter 42 cm sind verteufelt glitschig :r   . Das war aber das, was mich am Freitag im allgemeinen größentechnisch erwarten sollte. Die ersten Fische gingen fast alle auf Fliege, später ging dann meistens nur noch was auf schwarzes bzw. schwarz-rotes Gummispielzeug. Nach 2 Stunden hatte ich ca. 15 Leos überlistet, aber am Galgen hingen nur 2. Kurzweilige Geschichte, aber so richtig das pralle ist das nicht. Also bin ich weiter raus gepaddelt und habe mich auch ein wenig weiter in Richtung Seebrücke bewegt. Das war goldrichtig, denn jetzt wurden die Fische etwas größer. Als ich dann so ca. 500 Meter draussen war, wieder ein Biss. Der Fisch hielt den Köder fest, also kurz nachgelassen, Fisch hat nachgefasst und dann kam der Anhieb. Aber hoppla was ist das denn? Im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Drills war es diesmal nicht ich, der die führende Rolle beim Drill übernahm. Die Rute war zum Halbkreis gebogen und kräftige Schläge in der Rute deuteten auf einen schönen Dorsch hin. Irgendwann nach 2 Minuten hatte ich ihn dann an der Oberfläche und eine sichere Handlandung folgte. Mein bisher größter Bellydorsch :z  mit 69 cm wanderte zu seinen deutlich kleineren Artgenossen an den Galgen. Dort vergnügten sie sich am Ende zu siebt. Außer dem 69er waren alle Fische zwischen 42 und 48 cm lang. Leider frischte der Wind dann auf, so dass ich gegen halb 11 war meine erste Tour beendet und mich hab daran gemacht habe die Fische aus dem Anzug zu hauen. 3 leckere Mahlzeiten Fisch wanderten in meine Kühlbox.
Anschließend ging das kurz weg zum Dönerfutttern

. 
Am Nachmittag war ich erst einmal zum Strandangeln verdammt, denn der Wind hatte auf NW gedreht und weiße Schaumkronen deuteten an, dass nicht an das Belly zu denken war.  Vom Strand aus konnte ich dann einige Hornies überlisten.
Ab 17 Uhr legte sich der Wind dann ein wenig, und es ging doch noch mal mit Belly raus, bei allerdings gerade noch akzeptablen Bedingungen. Die Dorsche waren aber immer noch genauso klein. Nach zwei Stunden hatte ich ca. 20 Dorsche gefangen und 4 Stück von 42-46 entnommen.  
Abends konnte ich dann in der Brandung von 21 bis 22.30 Uhr noch 8 Dorsche erwischen, die aber auch allesamt viiiieel zu glitschig waren.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Nacht dann am Strand verbringen, aber bei den Temperaturen (5°C) war mir das doch zu frisch. Also habe ich mich im Auto in den Schlafsack gerollt. War wirklich ganz toll gemütlich |uhoh:. Am Ende war es aber besser so, denn es hat die Nacht ganz schön geschüttet, und ohne Zelt wäre das 'ne Nacht mit ziemlich feuchten Erfahrungen geworden. 

...morgen schreibe ich weiter. 'Ne kurze Info nur noch. Der Höhepunkt kommt bei mir meistens zum Schluss .... :q  #6


----------



## Piotr84 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Schöner Bericht und Petri zu denn Fängen

__________________
gruß piotr84


----------



## theactor (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

HI,

Möönsch, Thomas - Du bist ja echt HARDCORE! #6 #6 
Petri zu den tollen Fängen!! 
Da Michi(HH) mir gestern schon sagte, dass Du weit draußen gefangen hast, wollte ich es Dir heute glich tun - aber ich hatte bei dem Wetter (und er Strömung heute) einfach zuviel Respekt..
So haben wenig (kleine) Dorsche, aber immerhin zwei Hornies gebissen.

Ich hoffe, dass wir irgendwann mal zusammen rausbellien können!
Dorsche um die 70... ich "schwitze" ja schon beim 44er im Belly... kaum auszumalen, wie sich solche Giganten wehren müssen!! 

Petri Heil, Thomas!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Moinsen,
schöner Bericht  #r  und nu tipper schnell den 2. Teil!!!  #6  :z 

Greetz & Petri

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Ich will meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr !!!

Schöner Bericht  |wavey: 

Tilman


----------



## Fischbox (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*



			
				Carphunter 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr !!!




 |wavey:  Moin  |wavey: 


Sollst Du haben.

Ich bin dann am frühen Samstag "total" erholt um 5.15 Uhr aufgewacht und hatte überhaupt keine Meinung zu nix. Aussentemperatur 5°C und dunkle Wolken standen auch noch am Himmel. So richtig Bock hatte ich eigentlich nicht zum Fischen, denn irgendwie habe ich außer kleinen Dorschnemos nichts erwartet. Meine Gedanken kreisten eher um eine sofortige Heimfahrt, als um einen weiteren Bellytrip. Die See lag allerdings ziemlich ruhig da, was mich dann doch ins Grübeln brachte. Ich also raus aus dem Auto und erstmal meine steifen Glieder ein wenig gereckt. Langsam kehrte das Leben und der Jagdtrieb zurück in meinen Körper. Die ersten Gedanken, dass ich ohne eine weiteres Rutenschwingen nach Hause gurke, waren wie weggeblasen. Neben mir war schon ein anderer Angler dabei sein Getackle aufzurödeln. Ein kurzer Plausch am Morgen, und ich hab mich dann auch daran gemacht mein Belly klar zu machen, so daß ich dann gegen 5.45 Uhr in See gestochen bin. Der erste Dorsch kam auch nach ein paar Minuten an Bord, aber es war ganz wie vermutet ein Lütter. Das ging dann eine halbe Stunde so weiter, und da die See recht ruhig war beschloß ich die etwas weiter draussen gelegenen Fanggebiete anzusteuern. Auf dem GPS hatte ich mir noch die Dickdorschstelle vom Vortag markiert, und dort ging es auch hin. Genau dort war aber auch erst einmal recht wenig los, wie sowieso die Dorsche nicht ganz so wild bissen wie am Vortag. Ich bin dann noch ca. 50 Meter weitergepaddelt und genau diese Maßnahme war goldrichtig. Ein kurzer Zupfer an der 10-30 Gramm Rute und ich war hellwach. Kurz nachgelassen und Anhieb. Rumms, der hatte gesessen. Die Rute bog sich fast mehr als zum Halbkreis und unten wühlte wieder einer von den besseren Leos. Und diesmal wühlte er noch mehr als am Vortag, trotzdem hatte ich mit der leichten Rute keine Probleme alle Fluchtversuche des Fisches zu parieren. Nach gut 2 Minuten konnte ich einen Superdorsch per Handlandung sicher landen. Er war mindestens genauso groß wie der vom Freitag. Den Fisch rasch verarztet und weiter ging das. Und es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Am Ende hatte ich knapp 20 Dorsche überlistet von denen es sich 9 an meinenem Fischgalgen gemütlich gemacht hatten. Mit den dicken Dingern im Schlepptau war das zurückpaddeln eine Qual. Ich hatte durch den seitlichen Versatz bestimmt einen guten Kilometer Strecke vor mir und habe mich daher entschlossen das Ufer direkt anzusteuern und das Belly dann im Flachwasser hinter mir her zu ziehen. Gegen 9 Uhr hatte ich dann den Parkplatz wieder erreicht und dort wurde zur Erholung erst eínmal ausgiebig mit dem morgendlichen Angelkollegen geplauscht. Dieser hatte eine dicke Mefo im Drill verloren, nachdem sie ihm 20- 30 Meter Schnur von  der Rolle gezogen hatte. Dorschkontakt hattte er keinen, aber als er meine Ausbeute sah, meinte er das es an der Zeit wäre, sich auch ein Belly zu kaufen.






42, 46, 51, 56, 60, 63, 66, 66 und 74 cm ergab ein spätere Messung beim Filetieren. Eine Wahnsinnsstrecke #6  :z  :z  #6  für knapp 2 Stunden Angeln. Ich war total happy aber auch ziemlich kaputt. Das müssten so ca. 20 kg Fisch gewesen sein. Ich werde auf jeden Fall 2-3 Monate lecker was zu futtern haben.

So, und jetzt fahrt an die See und macht es mir nach. Ich drücke Euch die Daumen #6  #6  #6


----------



## Blauortsand (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

#6  #6  #6


----------



## Fischbox (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Eins noch...

...und man sollte unbedingt immer daran denken, dass sich eine automatische Schwimmweste bei Wasserkontakt selbstständig aufbläst. Ich habe nicht mal daran gedacht dass ich überhaupt noch eine Schwimmweste umhatte, als ich mein Belly samt Beute durch das Flachwasser zum Parkplatz geschleppt habe. Es war ja aber auch wirklich nur Flachwasser, außer in dem einen klitzekleinen Bereich, wo ich den einen Molenkopf umgangen bin #t  #c #q  . Bin schon ein kleiner Trottel, aber ein erfolgreicher   :q .

:m  Dorsche mit 150 N Schwimmweste:m






Ich war aber echt beruhigt, dass die Weste noch so einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## gerstmichel (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Na, der 2. Teil war ja wirklich noch besser als der erste, und ich dachte das geht nicht mehr... :g 

Schöner Bericht, schöner Fang,#r 

Mal sehen was bei mir nochmal so kommt - wenn da nochmal was kommt :c 

Petri  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

*That's it!!!*  #6  #6  #6 

Greetz & Petri

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

#6 ...genauso habe ich den zweiten Teil erwartet Thomas  #h


----------



## MichaelB (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Moin,

suuuuuper Fischbox #6 

Gruß
Michael, der es auch endlich eingesehen hat |rolleyes


----------



## detlefb (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Boh Äh,
 sind die Dick man,.......... Klasse  #6  #6


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Schöne Strecke, Thomas !!
Und ich Trottel habe mich meiner Faulheit hingegeben......(ok, der Garten ist nu fettisch und ich habe bei Frauchen wieder einen Angeltag_Bonus erwirtschaftet  ).......
Ich werde wohl in der Woche mal angreifen...


----------



## fzZzzz (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

manchmal lohnt sich sone ausfahrt am morgen eben doch  !!!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Suuuuuper  #6 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

@Thomas

Schöne Angelei. Gratuliere!


----------



## Sween (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Suuuper Story#6 

und |schild-g zu dem fang , am Sonntag sah das in Dahme nur mini aus, nur einer von ca. 45 lies sich überreden #c obwohl ich auch sehr weit drausen war.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Klasse Berichte und toller Fang!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Laggo (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Petri zu den dicken Dingern, Thomas #6  #6  #6 




> Suuuper Story
> 
> und  zu dem fang , am Sonntag sah das in Dahme nur mini aus, nur einer von ca. 45 lies sich überreden  obwohl ich auch sehr weit drausen war.



Tja Dr. Schnullerdorsch
Das kommt davon wenn man einfach so alleine losfährt #y


----------



## der_Jig (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

gibts bilder???


----------



## Fischbox (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> gibts bilder???



...nur die zwei, die auch zu sehen sind.


----------



## Mefo (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Mensch da haste ja nicht schlecht gefangen. Weiter so #6


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Du DorschPapst!!!! 

Waaaahnsinn!
Nochmals Petri zu dieser genialsten Ausbeute!
Fürchte, ich muss Dich bald mal ansimsen  

|wavey:


----------



## Toddi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Wie mache ich denn nun meiner besseren Hälfte klar, dass so´n Belly ´ne ganz tolle Sache und absolut unverzichtbar für einen echten Fischersmann ist??? ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Also, meinen ehrlichen#r
Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Sauber!!! #6


----------



## peter II (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

wird ganz schön teuer die Ersatzpatrone für die Weste. :c  Hatte das nach Jahren auch mal "spassenshalber" probiert um zu prüfen ob die Weste noch funktioniert, sie funktionierte :q


----------



## Mirco (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Toller Bericht & nette Bilder.

Das animiert und macht mut auch mal so einen Kurztrip zu starten. Denn wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

Der Hermesbote hat mir heute übrigends meine neue Rettungsweste geliefert. Auch eine von Compass. Jetzt weiß ich schonmal wie die von innen aussieht


----------



## The_Duke (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...(Teil 1+2)*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> 'Ne kurze Info nur noch. Der Höhepunkt kommt bei mir meistens zum Schluss .... :q  #6



Interessant zu wissen...is das nich auchn Fall für die Tatütatas? :q :q :q


----------



## Broesel (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Dat is ja wohl voll goil...Thomas, Petri zu der Strecke... #6 

Das Kaliber macht richtig Laune...wenn auch ich bislang noch kein Leo über 70 vom Ufer aus hatte...aber diverse 60er bis knapp 70... :g

Und soweit zur "Morgens sind die Dorsche größer" -Theorie.....und ich komm nicht los..Nachtschicht... :c 

Die Schwimmweste..etwas schmunzeln muß ich doch...:q

@The_Duke,
das ist ein ganz großes Tatü-Dingens...übrigens..hab noch ne nette Aufnahme von Dir..


----------



## The_Duke (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> @The_Duke,
> das ist ein ganz großes Tatü-Dingens...übrigens..hab noch ne nette Aufnahme von Dir..




Hi Jörch |wavey: 
PN mit meiner Addi is gleich unnerwechs zu dir


----------



## Sween (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

JA JA LAGGO in 2 wochen pack ich dich ein dann wollen wir erstmal einen aus angeln #6  und vergess deinen sprökel nicht  ich muß ja gewinnen





			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu den dicken Dingern, Thomas #6 #6 #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der_Jig (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur die zwei, die auch zu sehen sind.


 
oh klasse, die wurden mir vorhin nicht angezeigt!!!
Ein wirklich toller Fang und es macht Spass deine Berichte zu lesen!!!
Weiter so!!!

@all: nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel dran, so könnte ich mir viele langweilige Stunden sinnvoll vertreiben!


----------



## theactor (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

HI,

@Sween: sag mal Bescheid! Vielleicht klappt es ja mit Mitangeln!
Denn den Laggo kenn ich bisher nur ausm Angelladen  und nicht am Wasser :g 

|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*

Hey Thomas, Glückwunsch zum tollen Fang und dem damit verbundenen Erlebnis.  #6   Und ein Klasse Bericht war`s auch.  #6 
Weiterhin viel Petri Heil für dich.  #h


----------



## Sween (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dicke Dinger...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @Sween: sag mal Bescheid! Vielleicht klappt es ja mit Mitangeln!
> Denn den Laggo kenn ich bisher nur ausm Angelladen  und nicht am Wasser
> ...


 
Kein problem ich komm auf jeden und Laggo ist sowieso heiß wie Lumpi |bla: 
außer er muß Zuhause wieder ein paar Rohre verlegen.|muahah:


----------

